# Adam Duritz of Counting Crows talks about DP (video)



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/06/adam-duritz-mental-illness-counting-crows_n_3397469.html

enjoy,


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

He didn't really say how he got it...drugs or whatever. But it sounds like it was more of an emotional reaction. It's probably more related to depression. Artists are like that.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Someone hit this dude up and tell him to come on here and do a AMA.

Interesting to hear him talk about it though. I heard him on Howard Stern a while back and he was avoiding the question saying things like "oh its just a rash, I've got all kinds of problems..."


----------

